# Color Values for Google ICS Cyan



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm trying to color up some icons in paint.net and am having trouble reproducing Google's cyan blue color that's found everywhere in ics. I've gotten close but can't match it just right
If anybody could hook me up with the values for the color in hex, rgb, or that other format I can't remember that would be great.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Hex is ff33b5e5


----------



## Mastur Mynd (Sep 20, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Hex is ff33b5e5


there's also ff3f9bbf and ff3792b4

They're all splashed somewhere throught out the ICS UI. As well as a few other iterations I can't remember right now. Any of those three will give you a very close match to ICS blue


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys


----------

